

What does your favorite text editor say about you? - nickb
http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2007/08/14/what-does-your-favorite-text-editor-say-about-you/

======
dfranke
In my case, I piss off zealots of all stripes by using both vi and emacs: vi
when I just need to do a quick edit, and emacs when I need to get real hacking
done. On rare occasions, namely when I'm logged in to another system where I
don't have my (voluminous) emacs customizations and vi isn't vim, I'll use ed.

------
euccastro
It doesn't exist yet.

